# We Voted Early Today & Ate Fried Catfish & TX BBQ



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

So today was a beautiful sunny day, and my gorgeous bride wanted to go vote early, and off we went.

Made in China "non-medical" face masks and latex gloves for her, orange nitrile gloves for me.

No line at polling place, parked right by the front door. First in line and showed our voter registration cards, and drivers' licenses to the nice little old ladies working there, and right to the touch screen ballots.

Whole process took less than ten minutes. We waited awhile to let the chomping at the bit crowds thin out some, and glad we did....

I took the bride to one of my favorite Texas BBQ joints and bought her some fresh fried catfish, along with some smoked brisket and smoked spicy chicken. She looked at me when I ordered the fried catfish like she thought I was crazy, but I told her to trust me. Got some tarter sauce and some "red sauce" (country term for cocktail sauce if you ain't from around here) and hauled it all home from the drive thru.

Bride ate four (!) pieces of the fried catfish, and it was so good I ate the rest. Absolutely the best fresh fried catfish I have had in many years...!

So, no politics, but early voting was a great experience.

Here's some TX BBQ for those of you who might be hongery:





Never knew voting was a dating destination, but that's the fact, Jack!

I would share a picture of the fresh fried catfish, but we ate it all...!

Anyone else vote early this year?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I'll vote on Election Day, but that brisket looks good. Ghost pepper BBQ sauce and I'd be all set.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> I'll vote on Election Day, but that brisket looks good. Ghost pepper BBQ sauce and I'd be all set.


Their brisket is smoked with a mix of pecan, mesquite, and live oak firewood. It is really tasty.

That is their "lean" brisket - the "regular" brisket just has too much fat for me and the bride to enjoy.

The place is owned by a local German family that has been there for generations in the same spot.

Their BBQ sauce is what makes their brisket really unique; made w/ smoked onions, garlic, peppers.

They had drive through before it became almost necessary. We waited for the fried catfish to cook.

We had to vote early because she injured her foot, and cannot stand in line for long, for right now.

Record early turnout in Texas. Ladies said they had never seen anything like it, until this year....

The best part is --> we no longer have to give a tinker's darn about the political ads on TV - YAY! :nod: :bandit: :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Does this German bbq establishment have a name?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@dfw_pilot

What is "ghost pepper BBQ sauce"? Pray tell...!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> Does this German bbq establishment have a name?


https://hinzesbbq.com/

The website shows they use pecan wood, but I saw their woodpile out back, and I sure thought I saw mesquite and live oak in the stacks - I am thinking about buying a real wood fired smoker.

But you can smell that pecan wood as soon as you open the car window....


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> What is "ghost pepper BBQ sauce"? Pray tell...!


https://bearsbbq.com/


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@dfw_pilot

This place is real close to the Houston Executive Airport, if you happen to know where that is.... :thumbsup:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I used to do a lot of business trips (always tried to fly Delta, my favorite airline by far).

This place has some of the best BBQ I have ever eaten, and they will ship anywhere in the U.S.

I send people Christmas "care packages" from here. Their BBQ baked beans are world class....

https://www.jackstackbbq.com/


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

If you have a while to wait in line, give the Pecan Lodge a try in Big D.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

https://franklinbbq.com/

Since pandemic hit they've closed the dining room. Online orders only. Order a few days in advance, schedule pickup, no wait, don't get out of car. Call it a silver lining - no wait for best BBQ in Texas!

For those that don't know, this is a 4 hour line for lunch (not kidding, although you can pay somebody to wait in line for you). They open daily, stay open till they run out of food (1 pm), and reopen the next day. Good business model. Great BBQ.

OP's BBQ cant be that good, it's not on butcher paper


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> I'll vote on Election Day, but that brisket looks good. Ghost pepper BBQ sauce and I'd be all set.


That'll certainly burn twice.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

rob13psu said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I'll vote on Election Day, but that brisket looks good. Ghost pepper BBQ sauce and I'd be all set.
> ...


Without sharing TMI, it never burns inbound, but 8 hours later is another story, :lol:


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> > dfw_pilot said:
> ...


LOL. It's always worth it in the end (no pun intended).


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@rob13psu, punny and true, haha.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I wanted the "I Voted" sticker but the polling place did not have any. I was disappointed.

The little old lady told me my unique code was "evidence" I had voted. I wanted a sticker anyway.

I have always wanted to try Franklin's BBQ, but I hate waiting in lines, so that is not gonna happen.

Besides, Franklin's is not the best BBQ in Texas. Do you know where the best dang BBQ in Texas is?

Wait for it.

Wait for it.

My back yard. :banana: :crazy: :rofl: :dancenana:


----------



## erickdaniels (Jun 29, 2018)

This thread = wholesome! I love it!


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Voted early too! No line, no waiting.

Kreuz and Smittys down in Lockhart is awesome TX BBQ


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

testwerke said:


> Voted early too! No line, no waiting.
> 
> Kreuz and Smittys down in Lockhart is awesome TX BBQ


smart man.

About a decade ago, after being a vegetarian for 3 years, my sister came to town and I took her to Smitty's. I haven't been a vegetarian since.


----------

